# Truly An Eating Story For The Books



## fmdog44 (Aug 20, 2019)

I was listening to a sports talks show this morning on the truck radio. They were talking about a former football player that dipped his cooked fried chicken in liquid Crisco before he ate it. I am saying he took fully battered and cooked chicken pieces and dunked them in heated Crisco then ate them.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2019)

Sounds like a heart attack waiting to happen.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2019)

Yikes!


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 20, 2019)

He must have a death wish! LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Judycat (Aug 20, 2019)

Did he chew the chicken? Sounds like he didn't have to.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 20, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I was listening to a sports talks show this morning on the truck radio. They were talking about a former football player that dipped his cooked fried chicken in liquid Crisco before he ate it. I am saying he took fully battered and cooked chicken pieces and dunked them in heated Crisco then ate them.



Truly gross!!


----------

